# WC09 photos & videos collection



## syuhei222 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi , I'm Syuhei Omura.
Thanks for All cubers WC09!

By the way ,Shall we share WC09 photos and videos ?
It helps that I remind us of a memory with any kind of trifling photograph.

Please upload it on Web as an original big file if possible.
In some free websites, we can upload a large quantity of files of several Giga Byte free.

Please stick URL on this thread if I have you approve of me.
I upload my photograph which I took immediately.

thanks


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 14, 2009)

There's a collection of some pictures and videos here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16107


----------



## Faz (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Syu, my Japanese teacher said she saw you on T.V. here in Australia


----------



## jazzthief81 (Oct 14, 2009)

Hi Syuhei,

Congratulations on winning 4x4x4! It was awesome to watch you perform in the final.

You were also on the kids news in Belgium yesterday. Funnily the item only focused on 4x4x4. 

I like this photo a lot of when you were declared the winner:






Source: http://www.flickr.com/photos/wiesegart/4008255654/in/set-72157622451399751/


----------



## blah (Oct 14, 2009)

fazrulz said:


> Hi Syu, my Japanese teacher said she saw you on T.V. here in Australia


Does that mean you're learning Japanese, or you have a teacher who happens to be Japanese?


----------



## syuhei222 (Oct 14, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> There's a collection of some pictures and videos here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16107




Oh sorry, I should be careful.


----------



## stevethecuber (Oct 14, 2009)

Hey syuhei. Congratulation's on the 4x4x4, What cube are you using?


----------



## That70sShowDude (Oct 14, 2009)

If this thread was made by a cuber not as good as Syuhei, so many people would be yelling at that person ... "Use the search function, blah blah blah"

but it's Syuhei, so it's ok ... right Stefan? ......


anyway, congrats


----------



## elcarc (Oct 14, 2009)

That70sShowDude said:


> If this thread was made by a cuber not as good as Syuhei, so many people would be yelling at that person ... "Use the search function, blah blah blah"
> 
> but it's Syuhei, so it's ok ... right Stefan? ......
> 
> ...



yes, it does seem like faster times equals more respect here


----------



## Rama (Oct 17, 2009)

Use the search function.
*With a Scottish accent; There ya go Lassie.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 17, 2009)

That70sShowDude said:


> If this thread was made by a cuber not as good as Syuhei, so many people would be yelling at that person ... "Use the search function, blah blah blah"
> 
> but it's Syuhei, so it's ok ... right Stefan? ......



This is what should happen in every case:



syuhei222 said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > There's a collection of some pictures and videos here: http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=16107
> ...


----------



## Edmund (Oct 17, 2009)

That70sShowDude said:


> If this thread was made by a cuber not as good as Syuhei, so many people would be yelling at that person ... "Use the search function, blah blah blah"
> 
> but it's Syuhei, so it's ok ... right Stefan? ......
> 
> ...



Can't you cut him some slack, IT'S SYUHEI!  That70sShowDude is really right though.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 17, 2009)

Edmund said:


> Can't you cut him some slack, IT'S SYUHEI!  That70sShowDude is really right though.



He's one of the very few Japanese cubers who have posted on this forum. He's also the 4x4 World Champion. Some people think it's unfair for "certain fast people" to get special treatment, but in his case I think it's perfectly acceptable. I'm sure he's trying his best, but this forum isn't in his first language so I think it's okay to cut him some slack. 

IT'S SYUHEI!


----------

